# Wax paper for transfers won't stick to platen



## CelestialBean (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm trying to screen print some 2 color tranfers on to wax paper but the paper just won't stick to the platen. I've tried platen glue and masking tape but neither will stick to the paper. Does anyone have a trick for this?


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Wax paper not the best. Wax will come off in heat press. If you can't get transfer paper, go to the grocery and get a roll of baking parchment. Not as good as transfer paper but it will work. God Bless.


----------



## CelestialBean (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorry, it is parchment paper (I just call it wax paper out of habit)

Right now I am experimenting with the parchment paper because its so much cheaper to buy than transfer sheets. I know people use it for plastisol transfers, I just can't figure out the best way to keep it from moving around on the platen.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Whatever you use for platen adhesive, make sure to have a fresh clean coat. I use liquid adhesive.
Before doing transfers I clean one platen and put on fresh coat. Will work for dozens of transfers.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Jobe, I've just started experimenting but I notice when I stick mine down and print then pull up it will curl like nuts. Do your transfers curl when peeling them off the pallet? I'm considering some sort of hold downs to keep it in place with maybe a dot in the middle to hold it a bit.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Have any of you tried a Vacuum Platen?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

CelestialBean said:


> Sorry, it is parchment paper (I just call it wax paper out of habit)
> 
> Right now I am experimenting with the parchment paper because its so much cheaper to buy than transfer sheets. I know people use it for plastisol transfers, I just can't figure out the best way to keep it from moving around on the platen.


If parchment paper worked for making transfer everyone would be using it.....Transfer paper has a release surface on it to allow the transfer to release.....That is why it costs more money and works better.....


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

A vacuum is ideal, but I don't do enough transfers to justify it. Parchment will curl when heated, so will transfer paper, if it is not secured with a vacuum or plenty of adhesive.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Royce, that's a Release/Adhesive Powder. You can buy that at your local screen printing supply store. You could also buy the paper there, but they have a large minimum.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Think the OP is talking about screen printing the transfers not heat pressing them afterwards. 

I screen printed on a plain piece of copy paper worked great. I had plenty of Tack down.


----------

